# Char-broil H2O Help



## jabo (Sep 2, 2006)

I am new to smoking and just purchased a Char-Broil H2O smoker.  I have added a new temp. gauge and added a piece of expanded metal to allow the ash to fall away from the charcoal, are there any other mods that I need to make?  

Thanks in advance for your help.
Jamie Bodie
PortaParty


----------



## jabo (Sep 2, 2006)

BTW, did my first ribs yesterday using the 3-2-1 method and Jeff's rub and sauce, they turned out great.  Now my neighborhood is talking of having a smoke off.

Jamie


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 2, 2006)

That means thereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s gonna be alot more smokinâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] and that ainâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t bad! Go get em Jamie! Just make sure and give us the particulars! (and photos!)


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 2, 2006)

Jamie..
Hello there...I also have a char broil h2o that I started with...If you go up to my album I have a bunch of pics of all the mods that I made to mine...thanks to many tips I found here on the forum...if you notice   on the bottom..I have some flashing...helps to control the draft...especially on windy days...
A couple of the pics are on pg.1..most are on pg.2

Gook luck..

Later
Richard


----------



## jabo (Sep 3, 2006)

That is exactly what I was looking for, thanks.

Jamie


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 3, 2006)

Jamie..
Glad I could help.. there is one more thing I forgot to mention...I drilled a hole on the side..near the top rim..so I could run my temp probe wires into the smoker ..so I could get the lid on and off without any hassel...just drill the hole down far enough so you don't pinch the wires when you have the lid on...

Later
Richard


----------



## mtbeer (Jun 6, 2007)

Richard,

I'm a newb with a Char-Broil H2O. I'd love to see your mods. How do I look at your album?

MTBeer


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 6, 2007)

MTBeer..
Hello there.. since we went to this new format on this forum.. I don't know where the albums are now...asked..but no one has given me an answer on it yet...so  I dug up the pics  for ya...hope they can help ...if you have questions just ask....the flashing you see in the pics ..I use to wrap around the bottom to help control the draft


----------



## mtbeer (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice job. I'm inspired.

How2 did you make the legs for the charcoal pot? Looks like turned aluminum.
Also, are those the factory smoker legs or did you make those too? I have a small kettle grill(Smokey Joe knock off) that I'm thinking of using to hold my charcoal pot but I will have to raise the height of the smoker by about 8" to do it so I will need to use different legs. I know its only a smoker but I want it to look good so I'm looking for ideas.

Have you done anything to seal up the gap between the fire bowl and the body of the smoker. I noticed that there is a substantial gap and was wondering if I closed it up a bit if it would force more air through bowl instead of around it. Just a thought. 
Also, I read on one the posts somewhere that a guy used foil to create a better seal on the dome lid. Do you think that would be worth while?

Sorry, a lot of questions. Most of which I'm sure I will answer myself as I gain experience but it can't hurt to ask.

Thanks for the pics,

MTBeer


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 8, 2007)

MTBeer

Please don't worry about all the questions...thats what we're here for .. to help where we can..
All the mod parts are stainless steel...helps to have my own machine shop at work, and a few slow nights when I was still on the night shift...
The holes in the bottom of the charcoal pan create enough air flow... the adjustable plate on the bottom helps control the air flow...I also use flashing around the bottom of everything to help control air flow...temps are much easier to control...
As far as sealing around the lid....don't bother...you want the smoke to have a nice unrestricted exit..notice the extra vent holes in the lid...those openings are adjustable also.. you want the smoke to pass by what you are cooking..and not sit there rolling around with no place to go..you create some unpleasant flavors, and creosote will build up quickly...look for a nice thin blue smoke...no heavy white clouds...
Hope this helps....any more questions ...just ask....good luck...


----------



## smokemaster (Jun 8, 2007)

MTBeer,
Check out these mods. May give you more ideas.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=2605


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 8, 2007)

Good Job Jabo -

Keep going now! What's next? A brisket? A Butt? 








Richard -

I love the mods very nice job there!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 8, 2007)

MTBeer..
Here is another link to mods 

http://www.randyq.addr.com/ecb/ecbmods.html


----------



## mtbeer (Jun 14, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas or pictures other than threaded rod for the fire bowl legs?


----------

